# 10 day old pygmy with stiff legs



## julierx1 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have serious question about Zee!  We have been cutting back w/ his bottles because we think he was nursing momma and causing him to overeat.  I went out and fed him around 10pm last night. I overslept this morning a bit but when I made it out around 5am I found him laying flat on the ground w/ front legs straightened out and sorta stiff and cold feeling. I ran him into the house and wrapped him up. I had to force him but he did take 3 oz. milk. After about 10 minutes he starting trying to get up and finally succeeded.  Up and running around like normal.  In the past 3 hrs i have seen him pee but no poop!  Does anyone know if he was just cold and hngry or could it be something else?  Please Help

I did give enema a little while ago and managed to get a little poop but it was soft!



_edited by staff to combine multiple threads with same subject_


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 1, 2012)

I am not sure   Peeing is good.  Pooping....I'd keep an eye on him and continue to bottle him if he was here.  I my experience, nursing babies don't poop nearly as much or as frequently as they do once they are on hay and feed so it might just be that.  But the being cold and stiff is worrisome.  If mom is not supporting him, letting him feed, keeping him warm, I'd be putting making him a spot to stay, putting out a heat lamp and making him a bottle baby.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Make sure his temperature is above 100 degrees before giving him any milk.  He can't digest it and it will curdle in his stomach.  Below 100 degrees, he needs electrolytes.  

I am not certain what would have caused it, are the momma's vaccinated?  

Keep an eye on him, make sure he has somewhere warm and offer him a bottle, no more than 3 x a day.


----------



## julierx1 (Dec 1, 2012)

When I checked his temp at 10am it was only 98.6. Did give a bottle because I didnt know any better.  I did give enema and since Ive seen nothing. Yes mom is vaccinated also. Going to give him mineral oil for constipation and also selinnium just in case also


----------

